
Teeth from China reveal early human trek out of Africa - jaoued
http://www.nature.com/news/teeth-from-china-reveal-early-human-trek-out-of-africa-1.18566
======
bhaumik
Fascinating stuff. Wanted to dig in a bit and google sent me to this 2013 blog
post? [1] citing a 2005 study that runs into a similar conclusion:

 _One scientist on the team, Li Hui, said that 100,000 years ago humans began
migrating through South and Southeast Asia into China from Africa. Their
testing showed that 65 branches of Chinese all carry similar DNA mutations as
the people of Southeast Asia.

Another scientist on the team, Jin Li had this to say about their findings,
“we did not see even one single individual that could be considered as a
descendant of the hοmo erectus in China, rather, everybody was a descendant of
our ancestors from Africa.”_

Interesting social theory in it as well:

 _Richard Leaky, a well-known, Kenyan-born Paleoanthropologist who has
dedicated his life to studying fossils and the past believes that we must
study the past if we are to have a future. He had this to say, “If you get to
the stage where you can persuade people on the evidence, that it’s solid, that
we are all African, that color is superficial, that stages of development of
culture are all interactive, then I think we have a chance of a world that
will respond better to global challenges.”_

[1] [http://kulturekritic.com/2013/12/news/dna-evidence-proves-
fi...](http://kulturekritic.com/2013/12/news/dna-evidence-proves-first-people-
china-black/)

------
guelo
They couldn't date the teeth themselves "So the team dated various calcite
deposits in the cave and used the assortment of animal remains to deduce that
the human teeth were probably between 80,000 and 120,000 years old."

Seems flimsy.

